# A Haunt to call our own!



## Sparky_the_spook (Jul 2, 2009)

Awesome news! A group of friends and family have gotten the ok to do a haunt his year at the local convention center! We are having a meeting tonight to talk about everything and figure out the basic info that we need. After years of doing yard haunts, I cant tell you how huge this is for the local group of haunters. Please forgive my ranting, but I am excited and I will be sure to post once we get more information.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Sounds like a neat venture! Congratulations!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Congratulations! That should be fun AND scary (on more than one level) to take on


----------



## Bronx Banshee (Aug 6, 2008)

Congratulations Brittney


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Sweet news !!!


----------



## The Rotten Pumpkin (Mar 28, 2010)

Congrats! That's awesome, keep us posted.


----------



## Sparky_the_spook (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks guys! We went over a lot of info last night and it looks like I will be making a crap ton of demons.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

WooHoo! Now get started on all those props!


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

Congratulations!!! Enjoy the victims!!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

That is fantastic and a lot of hard work.

Good luck...please post some pics. We enjoyed Joker's progress thread a lot.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Congratulations and best of luck to you all!


----------



## fravak (May 16, 2009)

Congrats! Good luck with everything!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats great Sparky! Keep us posted on the news.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I can't believe I missed this thread! Congrats to you on your new location. Make sure you post plenty of building pics for us to see!

Good luck with everything!
:jol:.


----------



## grantbrott (Feb 22, 2010)

That is awesome, congrats on getting a location and getting to go bigger. Look forward to hearing more.


----------



## NytDreams (Sep 10, 2009)

That is soooo exciting! Congrats! :jol:


----------



## halstead (Apr 20, 2010)

Awesome the only thing better than scaring people is scaring people with your friends and family.


----------



## ScreamReaper (Feb 21, 2010)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm jealous! I'm hoping that 2011 will give me an opportunity to do something similar. You MUST post some pics once you get set up!!!!


----------



## Sparky_the_spook (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks for the well wishes everyone! Oh there will be pics! Currently working on a few lovely things for the haunt. And by lovely, well you know what I mean


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Congrats! It's a lot different and more work than doing a yard haunt, but the rewards are greater. I went from about a 500 sq. ft. haunt to a 5,000 sq. ft. haunt last year here's a link to my the thread from last year.

If you haven't already, I would suggest talking to the fire marshal and the building code enforcement office before to much planning. You don't want to get to far involved and have to re-do something or even worse not be able to open.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Great news, good luck with the haunt (and demon making)


----------



## Sparky_the_spook (Jul 2, 2009)

Annnd, rather sucky update on the haunted house. I have decided to drop out of doing the haunted house.


----------

